# Do you have a favorite holiday candy?



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone else has an absolute favorite holiday candy? I have always loved, loved, loved chocolate covered cherries and you can only buy them during the Christmas season. I especially like the dark chocolate covered ones. I am so bad I have even purchased them and put them in the freezer to enjoy during the summer. YUMMY!

*Huh, hers don't eben shares dem wiff me. ~Sassy*


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i used to have such an obsession with candy canes, that after christmas, i would run to target and buy all the remaining boxes i could for a quarter a box...i would seriously have 50-60 boxes and they'd only last me til mid-may, if i was GOOD lol.

now...i've moved on to marshmallow peeps. I LOOOOOOOOOOVES ME SOME PEEPS!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

My husband and I both love them. I like the dark chocolate and he loves the milk chocolate. Humm...you gave me an idea, about freezing them.
My real favorite that I make every year at Christmas is homemade rock candy. I use different flavors and I give it to family and freinds as gifts and I also do the peanut blossom cookies that have the Hershey kiss in the middle. They can't wait until I get it made and send it to them.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Hmm i don't think i really care for the candy. the cookies are what kill my scale during the holidays LOL


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yup! I sure do! It's Ferreo Rocher I only get them at Christmas time! In fact there was a time around here anyway that they were available...now they can be purchased year round but I save them for Christmas.
http://www.rocherusa.com/

Also LOVE homemade fudge with lots of nuts :biggrin:


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

See's candy is my absolute favorite. I grew up with it in California and now that I live in Texas I have to order it. It is the best, especially the dark chocolate bordeuxs!!!!!!!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm not a huge fan of the candy either but I love the cookies!! It's a really good thing that I don't live anywhere near my family so I am only around all of the goodies right at Christmas otherwise I would probably put on about 10lbs each year!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I know these aren't just seasonal, but my MIL often buys Lindt truffles during the holidays. Those are SO NAUGHTY and so good  

ok, that said, I'm currently on a sugar-elimination diet. Processed sugar, that is. And foods high on the glycemic (oops, I almost wrote "glycolic"--that's what I use on my face, lol) index that convert to sugar when digested like anything with white flour, white rice and potato. I really think sugar has a bad effect on me--never mind it causing weight gain, I get mood swings, I get shakey, it's too up and down for me. 

So how's that for putting a damper on the candy thread?? lol. I'm going to try to be good this holiday season...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat shame on you  bad girl  now I want chocolate :smheat: gotta have it :huh: I love white chocolate :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I am a homemade cookie person, but I do really like peppermint bark during holiday season. I like the kind from William Sonoma. It has a layer of dark chocolate on the bottom and then a layer of white chocolate which is infused with peppermint oil. On top of the white chocolate are bits of candy cane. It goes great with hot chocolate! I can feel the sugar rush just thinking about it! :smrofl:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I love peanut brittle! Actually, almond brittle and cashew brittle are really awesome too! I also love, love, love cookies! My mom makes the best Spritz cookies ever! 

Josie says: All I get is dog food! No wonder I weigh only 7 pounds and she weighs....well, more than 7 pounds.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Candy canes and anything with chocolate!!! I love Hershey's Pot of Gold the nut assortment.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WE HAVE A HOLIDAY SHOP AT BLOOMIES AND THERE IS AN ASSORTMENT OF DIFFERENT GOODIES ONE IS PERUGINA BACI THATS ONE OF MY FAVORITES ITS ALSO HOW MY LITTLE DOLL GOT HIS NAME .


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> See's candy is my absolute favorite. I grew up with it in California and now that I live in Texas I have to order it. It is the best, especially the dark chocolate bordeuxs!!!!!!!![/B]


We finally got a See's candy store here in Jacksonville. I was probably better off before they came to town. :HistericalSmiley: 



> Pat shame on you  bad girl  now I want chocolate :smheat: gotta have it :huh: I love white chocolate :wub:[/B]


It the holiday season Paula...enjoy! :chili: After all.....it looks like you are in for a LONG winter.  You may as well eat some comfort food....which means CHOCOLATE! :chili: 



> I am a homemade cookie person, but I do really like peppermint bark during holiday season. I like the kind from William Sonoma. It has a layer of dark chocolate on the bottom and then a layer of white chocolate which is infused with peppermint oil. On top of the white chocolate are bits of candy cane. It goes great with hot chocolate! I can feel the sugar rush just thinking about it! :smrofl:[/B]


Me too, Yummy! Love William Sonoma treats.


I also like all the home baked cookies.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

:smheat: I haven't had See's candy in YEARS! My aunt from San Fran used to send me some every year!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I loovvee chocolate...anything chocolate! There's a small candy factory near my house...Birnn's chocolates. They make the most wonderful truffles in all flavors...they're open all year, but I usually only get them at Christmas or for gifts...they are excellent!

Debbie


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, my favorite is bourbon candy :smstarz: . . . and I consider myself a non-drinker! Go figure. Bourbon originated in this area so bourbon is popular here. Local candy stores sell bourbon candy and a lot of people make homemade bourbon balls at Christmas. The candies have some sort of bourbon filling in the middle (some are creamy and some are straight bourbon) and are chocolate on the outside. I suppose if I were to take up drinking I'd go for the hard stuff.

Here's a link to one of our candy stores:

Old Kentucky Chocolates


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Yes, my favorite is bourbon candy :smstarz: . . . and I consider myself a non-drinker! Go Figure. Bourbon originated in this area so bourbon is popular here. Local candy stores sell bourbon candy and a lot of people make homemade bourbon balls at Christmas. The candies have some sort of bourbon filling in the middle (some are creamy and some are straight bourbon) and are chocolate on the outside. I suppose if I were to take up drinking I'd go for the hard stuff.
> 
> Here's a link to one of our candy stores:
> 
> Old Kentucky Chocolates[/B]


WOW! I ain't much on whisky but the Bourbon Cherries sounds absolutely YUMMY!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I _ love _my peppermint fudge.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

For all those that love homemade fudge. My SIL always, always make lots of different flavored fudge for the holidays. Right now I have a tin filled with the following flavors: white chocolate with cranberries, double dark chocolate, orange, and peanut butter.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Yes, my favorite is bourbon candy :smstarz: . . . and I consider myself a non-drinker! Go Figure. Bourbon originated in this area so bourbon is popular here. Local candy stores sell bourbon candy and a lot of people make homemade bourbon balls at Christmas. The candies have some sort of bourbon filling in the middle (some are creamy and some are straight bourbon) and are chocolate on the outside. I suppose if I were to take up drinking I'd go for the hard stuff.
> 
> Here's a link to one of our candy stores:
> 
> Old Kentucky Chocolates[/B]


I am *SO* going to buy some of these (for myself - not ANYBODY ELSE!!). Well, maybe this would be a nice treat for the bank tellers. I can kid myself and say I'll buy them for somebody else...r i g h t. :brownbag: 

Okay - I just ordered a 1lb assortment for the bank tellers, and a 1/2 pound of cherries for me!!--can't wait! Delivery sounds very quick, too - it said I should have the products in 3-5 days.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I love Russell Stover candy! I love just milk chocolate santas!!! YUM!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am not much of a candy person but I love homemade cookies, especially sugar cookies (with *lots *of frosting)

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=478761
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how you like them. My husband and I like the fondant (with pecans) bourbon candy. I buy a box for him almost every holiday and buy myself a box too. I usually start on mine before I get home.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I love chocolate-covered cherries, especially the Lowney ones. They're only out at Christmas, so I have to eat them while I can! At least that's my excuse. :brownbag:


----------

